# Every Woman Wants a Spa Retreat Bathroom



## Jules (Mar 2, 2021)

I heard that on an HGTV house buying show.  The agent was showing a monstrous sized, fancy bathroom.

Personally, that’s the last thing I’d want.  You have to keep every nook & cranny of a bathroom immaculate, al the time.

I see it as wasted space.  Give me a huge, walk-in closet to store everything in.  Or just more room in any other space in the house.


----------



## jujube (Mar 2, 2021)

Those gigantic tubs take forever to fill and unless you have one of the on-demand tankless water heaters, you run out of hot water before it's filled.  I can't imagine the bill for using one of those daily.


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 2, 2021)

Jules said:


> I heard that on an HGTV house buying show.  The agent was showing a monstrous sized, fancy bathroom.
> 
> Personally, that’s the last thing I’d want.  You have to keep every nook & cranny of a bathroom immaculate, al the time.
> 
> I see it as wasted space.  Give me a huge, walk-in closet to store everything in.  Or just more room in any other space in the house.


I think HGTV may do a disservice to some by setting their bathroom expectations unnecessarily and expensively high. I do understand that people want build maximum showability and value into their digs but bath spa money could be better spent where people gather, not  where one squats.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 2, 2021)

*Yeah....NOPE.  I agree with more closet space over huge bathroom,

I think they do give unrealistic expectations of what we, ass normal people, think we want.*


----------



## aMused (Mar 2, 2021)

I fail the “every woman” test on way too many things. This is definitely one of them.
I like just enough room to move about comfortably, no more. I find that the things I own also end up owning me. They ultimately own my time and money to clean and maintain. So nope to the huge house with massive spa bathrooms.
But yes to the walk in closet, which I have in my 2 bedroom condo. The walk in closet means I don’t need a dresser set in my bedroom.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 2, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *Yeah....NOPE.  I agree with more closet space over huge bathroom,
> 
> I think they do give unrealistic expectations of what we, ass normal people, think we want.*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2021)

Nope not for me....


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 2, 2021)

aMused said:


> I like just enough room to move about comfortably, no more. I find that the things I own also end up owning me. They ultimately own my time and money to clean and maintain. So nope to the huge house with massive spa bathrooms.
> But yes to the walk in closet, which I have in my 2 bedroom condo. The walk in closet means I don’t need a dresser set in my bedroom.


I'm with you on that. I like the convenience of my small apartment (though I would prefer a house), but would hate to be without the huge closet where I stow a roll-away bed, my tools, g-kids toys, winter blankets, the Christmas tree, etc. It's actually a garage without a car.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I'm with you on that. I like the convenience of my small apartment (though I would prefer a house), but would hate to be without the huge closet where I stow a roll-away bed, my tools, g-kids toys, winter blankets, the Christmas tree, etc. It's actually a garage without a car.


If you had a house you could have a big shed  or garage for all that stuff....


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 2, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> If you had a house you could have a big shed  or garage for all that stuff....


Yep. Plus a yard to play in. I miss that


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Yep. Plus a yard to play in. I miss that


Is there any chance you'll ever manage to get a house, even a little one ?


----------



## terry123 (Mar 2, 2021)

I love the walk in closet I have in my condo also. Don't want to spend time cleaning a huge bathroom either.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 2, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Is there any chance you'll ever manage to get a house, even a little one ?


The chances aren't great right now, but might get better after the covid stuff settles down.


----------



## Remy (Mar 2, 2021)

Not me either! I don't decorate my bathroom. It's a utilitarian room. Not a retreat. Granted I live alone, so I'm not trying to get away from anyone in there.

I love the idea of the nice big closet. I have too much yarn and fabric. And I admit, I like cute knickknacks. 

HGTV seems to really push that remodel stuff. I've heard them say you need to replace a bathroom and kitchen every 20 years. That's total B.S.! It's all to sell stuff and all the old goes in the landfill when it's replaced. As long as things are safe and working they do not need to be replaced. These large home store advertisements push the same thing. Someone standing and admiring their bathroom. Who does that?


----------



## Lethe200 (Mar 6, 2021)

Jules said:


> I heard that on an HGTV house buying show.  The agent was showing a monstrous sized, fancy bathroom.
> 
> Personally, that’s the last thing I’d want.  You have to keep every nook & cranny of a bathroom immaculate, al the time.
> 
> I see it as wasted space.  Give me a huge, walk-in closet to store everything in.  Or just more room in any other space in the house.


LOL! I totally agree with you.

In 1989, when we gutted our house to remodel it, I redrew the floor plan to put in as much closet space as possible. I got a little peeved at our partner when he told me we couldn't put another closet across one wall in our new master bedroom, because fire code made it mandatory to have at least one window that could be crawled through. 

Since the windows were all going to be double-pane horizontal sliders, that wall needed a 5' long window (which gave a 2.5' opening). 

I was growling about it, and he said, "Look, you already have 3 closets with 30' of closet space! Isn't that ENOUGH?!?"

I looked at him and said, "Of course not! David, only a man would think that."

Of course, the joke was on me....since my spouse ended up using two of the closets for HIS clothes!


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 6, 2021)

I'd like to have one if someone else cleaned it!


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 7, 2021)

I have a big (so I can get in, out and around easily in my chair) en suite "spa" bathroom with jacuzzi for two, large shower, sauna and double hand basins and we love it. And I have someone else to clean it


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> I have a big (so I can get in, out and around easily in my chair) en suite "spa" bathroom with jacuzzi for two, large shower, sauna and double hand basins and we love it. And I have someone else to clean it


*when are you opening your house to guests..? *


----------



## Dana (Mar 7, 2021)

There was a time in Australia when it was a big thing to have a spa bath in the house..I have always hated it. The fashion has changed and now, like myself, most people have theirs next to the pool.


----------



## Lee (Mar 7, 2021)

My neighbor did the stupidest thing with the bathroom. We have mobile homes, two bedroom, and the homes were built with the washer and dryer in a corner of the bathroom.

This guy moved the washer and dryer into the adjoining bedroom to make more room in the bathroom area. What was once a bedroom now still has a bed sharing space with a washer and dryer. No room for a dresser or end table.

So technically he now has a one bedroom home rather than a two bedroom. And he thinks this will be good for resale???


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 7, 2021)

If I had the money this is the bathroom I would have in my home.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 7, 2021)

How about one like this Marg?


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 7, 2021)

Lee said:


> My neighbor did the stupidest thing with the bathroom. We have mobile homes, two bedroom, and the homes were built with the washer and dryer in a corner of the bathroom.
> 
> This guy moved the washer and dryer into the adjoining bedroom to make more room in the bathroom area. What was once a bedroom now still has a bed sharing space with a washer and dryer. No room for a dresser or end table.
> 
> So technically he now has a one bedroom home rather than a two bedroom. And he thinks this will be good for resale???


I guess he had to have new water pipes and drains installed too. How about wall and floor protection in case he gets a water leakage? Not such a smart move


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 7, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> How about one like this Marg?
> 
> View attachment 153588


OMG, that is beautiful, Glow!

The windows and greenery does it for me!


----------

